# Bookcases in a Great Room



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

divadoc,
What a rude friend! Have they never heard of accounting for taste? Plus, you, and your stuff, have to live there. If it doesn't bother you and your house isn't on the market who cares.
Concordseeker


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You friend probably hasn't read a book since high school. Get better friends, not matchng leather books.


----------



## divadoc (Aug 19, 2007)

*re:bookshelf in great room*

Thank you for your thoughts. I usually have good taste and know when something works and when it's simply ugly. My gut instinct was that the bookshelf, with all its interesting topicsrepresented, would be more entertaining to guests than a shelf full of "the classics" that are bought online through a book club. If I had the money, I would fill the booshelf with antique books. I already have a few and the oldest is from the seventeen-hundreds; far more interesting than a coordinating, but dry collection.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I am lucky enough to have a library, and it is usually somewhat unkempt (I know where every single book is), but full of books, doo-dads, and doo-hickeys, and toys on the lower levels for visiting kids. There is not a book in it I haven't read, and if someone suggested that I go for matching books to make it stylish, I would laugh them out of my house, never to be invited back.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

And if you like books, here is a cool thing:

http://www.librarything.com

I have almost half of the books in the house entered, but ran out of steam when I finished the library itself:

http://www.librarything.com/tagcloud.php?view=tscarborough


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragging up an old thread here.

Tscarborough, did you build the shelves or are those bought? I'd like to do something on a smaller scale in my basement remodel.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The previous owner built them. I am a masonry guy, and all I can do with wood is make little peices out of big pieces.


----------

